# Telus offers Unlimited Data $15.00



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

I just got my last Telus bill and saw my 3rd straight month of data fees over $100.00!! I only use the email and do not download attachments ever...

So I called to ruffle some feathers and do the I'm leaving you song and dance. Long story short the person I was forwarded to said that although I am neither a new customer or one that is resigning a contract she would give me the unlimited data plan for $15.00...

Now, I do have this entire conversation recorded on my palm so we shall see what happens on my next bill but here is the skinny.

She says:

-Telus is the only one in Canada to be offering unlimited Data

-Unlimited Data is for all web surfing and email downloaded to the phone (Don't tether your laptop to it) some how they will know and charge you accordingly.

-I asked specifically about google maps and facebook as an example of places that I might go and she said go nuts.

-The Promotion ends at the end of this month or end of February. Not sure if you have to ask for it by name or not. The only link I can find to anything like this on the Telus website is here:

Products and services / digital PCS / rate plans / Unlimited Personal Email & IM 15 - TELUS Mobility - British Columbia

But this says nothing about Data at all... So I have the converstation recorded and I will be ready to bring it out when I get my next bill of $1000.00

Has anyone out there found something similar with Telus of have the same plan already?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I would be leery. The data plans in Canada are just not that good. I'll bet she was mistaken and was referring to internet access or wifi access or something and not actual 'data plan' stuff.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Bell also offers unlimited data, for $7 per month, with the HTC touch.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Interesting. I guess Canada is finally moving in the right direction!!

Is there a cap. One of those limited unlimited deals?


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

well I just called Telus to clarify the information I received from yesterdays phone call. I too was little leery of the info I received... I taped this call as well.

And the verdict was? It really is unlimited. She said much the same thing the other rep had said. Don't tether, but other then that your good to go. I had asked why the other plans were still listed ($100 = 1gig) and she said those are still available for business' as they do not qualify for the $15.00 plan.

Again I will wait for the bill to arrive but I am pretty pumped. At least I have great argument for them if I get a huge bill.

Shall let you all know.


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

This has been discussed here before.

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/59706-blackberry-pearl-mac.html

I'm on it and can confirm that it is indeed unlimited... just don't abuse it and don't tether it. Although abuse is subjective I guess... some people on a different forum are reporting upwards of 600MB a month of data without so much as a peep from telus, I'm not sure how true this may be, I do a fair amount of browsing and I might use 30 to 40 MB a month so how to put that kind of use they're reporting is beyond me, but still just remember, if too many people start to abuse it I'm sure they'll try to take it away.

Also if you get around to reading my post on that original thread, I'm glad to report that my issue was resolved, they've credited me my money and since then all my data is showing $0 charges.

Cheers!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I went to a local Telus retailer and the $15 unlimited plan was available on the Pearl, HTC Touch, and another Windows Mobile based phone.

Too bad none of them offer a real QWERTY keyboard...

EDIT Ooops never mind, one of them is the HTC S720 which has a slide out keyboard... pretty nifty... and it's free on a 3 year contract...


----------

